# Entry Level Job Hunting



## hkay

Hey guys,

I'm 22 years old, graduated with a degree in BA Finance this year. I would really love to some time exploring China particularly Shanghai. Is it hard for a fresh grad like me to hunt for a job in the finance industry over there?

I can speak fluent cantonese, mandarin and english.


----------



## boatracers

it depends on your school... if it's a good one it will be easier. if not, you must work your butt off... but that is like most things anywhere in life.


----------



## lorgnette

can speak fluent but what is your level in write/read Mandarin in the finance industry jargon, contracts and negotiations?

Although you are educated abroad, however anywhere in China for an entry level candidate lacking connections, it will be tough to be accepted by potential employers unless you developed a unique marketing skill that few locals possess.

Have you?


----------



## hkay

Spent 12 years in chinese school, I would rate my mandarin writing skill 6/10. But if you are talking about credit report, nope never wrote that in Mandarin. 

I am aiming to work as a credit analyst but I only have few months experience in this field. I believe I have advantages over most of the people because I am multilingual, but not sure how far can I go with that.

But you are right, it is difficult to score for an interview without any connection.


----------



## lorgnette

Being mulitilingual always helps. However in China financial arena, probably only English and Mandarin write/read/speak will be more useful. 

In grad school in the States, annually we have hundreds of China students (mostly affluent, single child )attending undergrad and post grad studies fortifying their American English and later merging in the workforce culture. Conversing with some of them they have friends in universities in other states and over UK and European countries in similar or larger numbers. 

Understand that in China today, there are tens of thousands of young, prominent background (second generation rich) connected in multilingual and local dialect, college Mandarin multi-tasked Chinese graduates versed in English language and experienced in western business culture. 

Yes, it will be harsh to break into the workforce without local work connections as many of these competitors do. 

Of course, it depends on the individual competency and endurance with a willing -to- try mindset.


----------



## cschrd2

Depends on what role you want to take. It's still pretty easy to get jobs over-here and they need to strengthen the financial systems. The loose financial attitude forces non-Chinese companies to hire non-Chinese staff for F&C area just to double check bookkeeping details. Like said the area your looking for decides how fast you can get something. As local salaries are matching international workers for skilled workers these days, salary would be least if your concerns.


----------



## lorgnette

*in US*

_Behind the Boom in Chinese Students at U.S. Colleges
By Naomi Rovnick, Quartz | National Journal – Tue, Nov 13, 2012

Almost 200,000 Chinese students joined North American universities in the last academic year, an increase of 23% from the previous year according to the Institute of International Education, a US nonprofit._

More multilingual undergrad and graduates in China cities every year.


----------



## lorgnette

koster said:


> Well I can say may b.If you think that you are good in finance management than it would b easy and with the help of self confidence you can be succeed.I would also suggest you to with this degree you should do some professional management diplomas as they would help you a lot in practical life and you know Multiple languages it would also be helpful to you for getting a job.



OP is a fresh 22y.o undergrad with a few months entry level exp in the financial industry. Her Mandarin knowledge is high school level competing against thousands of local university Mandarin and English versed grads with quanxi: local bonds/ connections/influences. She will be in a foreign country without friends. 

Do you really expect a few months in credit analysis is sufficient foundation to advise that "you are good in finance management - it would b easy and with the help of self confidence you can be succeed"? works-------


----------

